# Advice on Super Silver Haze flowering time



## mazda3234wd

Hey guys. Im at week 10 now since switching 12/12 took 3 weeks for pre flowers so i could be at week 7? i not sure... As ive said in another post... im used to growing plants that finish in 6 to 8 weeks. I didnt relize how painfull it is waiting 12+ weeks for a plant to finish. Anways, i just wanna get some advice on how much longer u thnk I should flower for. Its taken its time getting this far and I really dont wanna pick it early. Since hairs are all still white im not gunna bother checking color or resin yet.. guessing they will still all be clear. Any advice would be magic cuz this plant has me stuffed. its had PH fight the whole time from Ph going up as high as 9, the plant was root bound in a 20ltr tub, thats kinda fixed now. its so cold where i am, its been a struggle to get the room over 22 c. now exhaust fans are off its a nice 25 during the day. This is a DWC grow. plant fed 10L + nutes every 2 days...


----------



## HippyInEngland

Hello Mazda 

I just read this about SSH.

Looks like a 10.5 week strain.



> Pedigree: Composed of the most commercial strains, known to the civilized world - Skunk, Northern Lights + Haze. Royally bred from 3 precious High Times Cup winners.
> 
> Awards: 1st place High Times Hydro Cup '97, '98, 1st place High Times Grand Cup '98.
> Strength: Overpowering combination of Indica + Sativa Highs. It leaves you gasping for reality.
> Flowering Times: Indoors: 8-10 weeks, with top yields, heavy resin production.
> Outdoors: Finishes by end of Oct. in northern hemisphere, or end of May/June in the southern Hemisphere. This complex hybrid is the cutting edge in practical Haze hybrids designed to astound both the grower and smoker alike. Highly Recommended.  Green House Seed Co. catalog
> 
> Close sources say Arjan bred the SSH (nl x haze x skunk )in the Sensi Seed breeding rooms (Cannabis Castle) with royally bred Sensi strains. It's basically the same exact thing as Jack Herer, but with one difference. Arjan had some reputed misunderstandings with Sensi Seeds, and took the strain with him, accidentally leaving behind his notes (woops!).
> The key difference is that Neville donated his special pure isolated "Haze" strain to the SuperSilverHaze which made it slightly better than Sensi's version. Neville went on to screw Arjan in much the same way Arjan screwed over Sensi. -Tobes
> 
> I bought Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds cannabis seeds in Amsterdam directly from Greenhouse. Out of everything available in Amsterdam (including all kinds of hash), I smoked Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds about 40% of he time because it was the nicest tasting smoke in Amsterdam. Most Amsterdam smoke has little taste in my opinion. But the Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds from Greenhouse had a spicy taste, that everyone I shared it with commented on.
> 
> Most of the plants I grew with seeds bought in November are about 45" tall, but I bend then over almost in half so they are only about 26" high not including the rockwool. I get lots of various size buds that are pointy on top when fully mature, with a long top branch of buds about a 18 long that you could call a spread-out cola. One plant I pruned in veg. Toped at the 4th node than again a week later.
> It created 4 main colas with only 4 or 5 side branches.. It is just about ready. It will be less than 30 mature (not bent at all) and very compact not as wide) compared to the other Super Silver Haze cannabis seedss (and much easier to manage). For SOG, you would need to be a master at controlling the growth patterns. But if you know how, you could get (4) four cola Super Silver Haze cannabis seedss per Sq. foot, or at least 3 that could yield at least 22 grams of dry manicured bud.
> I have not had pure Haze so I can&#65533;t comment on the existence of the Haze component. It is supposed to be crossed with Nevils Haze, one of the world best Sativas.
> The high is complex, slightly up. I need to study it more but it is up there with the best, but not the strongest, per say. But most people will like this strain. Every one likes different things. This is not MY very favorite.
> I can tell you it was a relative ***** to manicure compared to Great White Shark and Mantanuska Tundra and other strains that have more compact buds before curing. It manicured like White Widow, the buds were fully formed after 7.5 weeks like WW would be after 10 weeks. You have to go in deep with cutting shears and get out a lot of little leaves that are best removed. It takes time. Ill always grow Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds, but probably one plant every other grow. Ill keep a mother of the best and continue my search for the plant of my dreams.  Ananda
> 
> (To breed SSH you need to start with a) NL5 Male . Haze female. The main trait(s) you are trying to obtain from the Northern Lights #5 is the short height and, if possible, the trichome gland production. The only characteristics you seek from the Haze are the high and flavour. Once you have a stable version of those two, cross a NL#5 . Haze male with a Super Skunk female, thus making it "Super". The main reason Greenhouse Seed Co. created SSH was because a little while back quite a few people were upset with the consistency and potency of the NL#5.Haze. So the Greenhouse breeders crossed it with a Super Skunk to give it more stability and up the ante on potency. Plus, I'm sure they needed something "new" to enter in the Cup.
> The difference between Jack Herer and Super Silver Haze cannabis seeds is the NL#5 is the male in the original cross of SSH, while Haze is the male in Jack's original cross. From what I can recall reading Jack has a tendency to show a bit of favoritism towards it's tall, lanky Haze father. The SSH leans more towards an Indica growth pattern due to the NL#5 daddy. Geronimo
> 
> I just harvested the second SSH female. and am impressed it has a strong SK#1 taste and stone, lots of resin .sticky as g13 ....and good yielder mine went 70-80 days. la.bud



I count flowering time from first show of pistils, others count differently.

eace:


----------



## greenthumberish

that sure is a beauty though! Nice growin


----------



## dirtyolsouth

Wow...  what a monster.  SSH is one of my all time faves and it is quite the challenge in the indoor garden as you're finding out.  It's interesting reading the info HIE posted...  When I'm in Amsterdam it's my fave smoke too.  It's one of those great strains that no matter HOW much quality weed you've smoked that week and that day that has raised your tolerance, if you smoke some SSH you always get ripped and I love the taste.  

Hang in there and you'll be greatly rewarded at harvest time.  Make sure you keep a sharp eye out for bud rot as those bud masses grow.  3 weeks does seem pretty long for flowers to show...  have you ever got in your bloom space during your darkness period to make sure you don't have any small light leaks?

Peace!


----------



## mazda3234wd

Just re checked my journel. was 2 weeks until she started to pre flower. and there are def no light leaks. ive been in the room a few times at night to check for this. and there are none at all. been using this same room for 5+ years. So im guessing i should look at it like my plant is at 7 weeks in flower now.. so should leave it for another 3 weeks at least.....  cry i just wanna smoke it now.... sick of scoring this turd bud.
i havr a few branches that are shooting new growth as well. like they will grow a new 2 inch branch out of the head and then preflower up. and they seem to catch up to the rest of the plant very quickly. anyone ever seen that before? i know that sounds like a light leak but ther are none. i even sat in the room for 30 mins and let my eyes adjust... was complete blackness


----------



## kalikisu

Those crazy sativas man, I have a nirvana special going into its 15th week. I too have seen  new shoots. It seems like this girl is not ready to stop growing. But thats my baby and she can take her time. Just cant wait for her to finish you know. But my friend that is a fine girl you have there. And may your flowering time be short. Green Mojo


----------



## dirtyolsouth

I feel ya bro, it's hard to smoke local dirt when you have something like that so close and yet so far away...  Glad you know your grow room well and there's no light leaks.  Nothings worse than stretching out flower time on a sativa and more than it needs.  

I had a Kali Mist girl a few years ago that was in 12/12 for 14 and a half weeks before we had 35-40% amber trichs and we then let it go almost 17 weeks of 12/12 in all.  We did harvest along the way after 14 weeks though...  and we liked it best when it was about 30% amber.  It was kinda like growing a tomato plant, lol...   Each week we'd take the buds that were ripe and that crazy girl just kept going and growing and putting on the braided foxtail buds.  We trained her on a trellis along a back wall in the grow room and we bloomed two shorter flowering strains in the time the Kali Mist was in flower.  

Hang in there...  you're gonna love it!


----------



## mazda3234wd

I wish i had the gutts to just order wat i want from a seed bank but i still live at home... my parents do not touch drugs in anyway at all. rarely eevn drink. im lucky im allowed to grow... See id be loving this plant if i had a 8 week plant in flower at the same time haha. but since this is all I got damn its hard waiting for her to even show signs of finishing. I cant wait to get it out of its room so i can take pics of it properly. i cant get it all in a fullshot cuz the rooms to small.
I havnt even started checking trichs yet. might do that in a week or so. 17 weeks of 12/12 wow hahaha. thats a long time. i think i can see myself picking some lower branches and leaving rest of plant in to continue flowering so i could end up going that long as well.

in my 10 years of growing ive never had a plant this tough to grow lol. As i said before im a big wuss. and i cant build up the balls to order seeds so when my mate told me he had 2 super silver haze seeds left i got straight in the car and drove into the city and collected them. lol after 1 week on paper towel nothing happend.... then i put them in peat moss cubes for 1 week, nothing happend. one had rotted, i was down to one left so i dug it out and got the tweezes and cracked it myself, by this stage i was rather upset cuz i thought i had lost em. but bang 2 days later root was out and this seed is now the 9 foot monster u see in those pics. 

So veg was actually fine... was great. massive growth. nice even internodes. then the workman started digging up our water pipes in our street. hmmmmmm not happy. ph went upto 9 straight from the tap. and I never used anyting but tap water... so this is really where the fun began.. I vegged this SSH for 9 weeks and it still did not show sex. I like to wait for them to preflower in veg, it tells me there ready for some serious flower production. so yea... since i let this thing get so big when i put it in flower room is was drinking 10 L or water and nutes every 3 days.. which is annoying enough.. having to adjust PH and flush tub out that often.. the general rule ive used is the plant will double in size when u go 12/12 hahaha.... well umm there goes that.. this plant is now prolly 4 to 5 times the size it was when i went 12/12.  so as she got bigger she drunk more and more, shes now on 12 L every 2 days. and she drinks herself empty. to the point where i can hear airstones at bottom in no water.. root ball does NOT go dry so all good, i nver leave it that long.... so yea.. sounding annoying yet? then this started happening... Id go in to change nutes. i always check run off. Run off was getting as high as 8.5. then id flush tub out with ph 6.0 water until run off was about 6 then id do my new nutes which were at 5.5.... well this would last about 12 hours then PH right back up at 8. I was told by someone that if a plant is root bound it will cause PH to do strange things cuz the water cant circulate properly.... the ppl ive talked to dont aggree with this but i dunno.... different every person i speak 2. so one day i had 2 mates come over. 1 to pick the plant up from the bottom. 1 mate to make sure head didnt hit the light and I was there to place a platform id built at the bottom of the tub so if the roots wanted to reshoot and go down they could cuz at this stage the roots were a mass the shape of the tub with no where to go..we finally got through that without hurting 1 bud. wasnt fun tho. this actually helped my PH a tiny bit.. it would only goto high 7's after say..... 6 hours? which was a bit lower than wat it had been.... the plants always had this rams horn thing going on as well... It had a 2 week period on straight water to try and correct this and it did nothing.. and I talked to the lab that makes the nutes i use and they told me that the dose i had been using was not even MAX. i use 40ml of bottle A and bottle B mixed seperatly in water... they said u can go up as much as 80ml per 10L but ive never used anything higher than 40 and all grows in the past have been A1 so I really dont think I was over ferting... So my point is anyway. Respect to this strain. **** its tough, the amount of **** ive put this plant through haha and its still going strong. I just hope to whoever that this smoke really is as mental as ive been reading..

Cheers Guys and Girls


----------

